# DIY travel humidor



## AsyStole (Dec 7, 2014)

I am still in need of an actual humidor but I don't want to skimp. I also don't want to start acquiring too many cigars until I have a place to put them. Anyway, I decided to make myself a travel humidor to hold what I have now and for when I travel. 

I noticed that Cigars International has a Herf-a-dor in several different sizes. I went to one of their locations (only 20minutes away from me) to check them out. They only had larger ones available/on display. Not really a big deal since the concept was the same. Looking at them I figured I could probably make something quite similar. Being that Cabelas is only right up the road from CI, I went to check there (they have a travel humidor as well). I had a gift card that would easily cover the cost, but they don't carry them in the store. Browsing around for things I came across the Pelican cases. I looked at it and realized it was pretty much the exact same thing.

I picked up a Pelican 1170 (should have got a bigger one). I got home and plucked out the foam and the cigars I have fit almost perfect. I can't fit a few, hence why I should have bought the bigger one. Anyway, I am going to cut a hold in the top foam to make room for the humidifier and hydrometer. I will post pics when I can. I need a higher post count before I can post pictures or links apparently.

Anything else I should do or be concerned about?


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

Pelican is a company that makes IMO, the Best cases for guns, cameras, etc., on the market. Much higher grade than the herfadors I own. 
As to what else you need, for a smaller sized case, toss a Boveda pack in it, and your done.

Just pick the RH level you desire and one will keep your cigars happy for a long time.


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

I would recommend airing it out. Most plastic cases I get spell of plastic, and I would worry about it messing with my cigars. Just leave the case open for a few days, maybe put some Spanish cedar in it for a while if you have any. I wipe all my plastic down with baking soda and water before I store stuff away.


----------



## AsyStole (Dec 7, 2014)

I am airing it out right now. I have been using Pelican products for a long time, very happy with them


----------



## AsyStole (Dec 7, 2014)

So, basically I just air this thing out and toss in one of those Boveda packs? I am keeping some foam in there to keep the cigars secure. I don't need to get one of those gel humidifiers or anything?


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

AsyStole said:


> So, basically I just air this thing out and toss in one of those Boveda packs? I am keeping some foam in there to keep the cigars secure. *I don't need to get one of those gel humidifiers or anything?*


For the love of God, no! The boveda will take care of everything- otherwise you'll have mold on your hands


----------



## AsyStole (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks! See, I have lots to learn


----------



## deke (Aug 19, 2013)

Trackmyer said:


> Pelican is a company that makes IMO, the Best cases for guns, cameras, etc., on the market. Much higher grade than the herfadors I own.
> As to what else you need, for a smaller sized case, toss a Boveda pack in it, and your done.
> 
> Just pick the RH level you desire and one will keep your cigars happy for a long time.


I agree 100%. I use a Pelican 1060 Micro. Use small Boveda. Have also used a Drimistat tube, but the Bovedas are more foolproof.


----------



## AsyStole (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks guys! I ordered a couple packs of the boveda packs.


----------



## 455 Punch (Nov 24, 2013)

I like pictures. That's why I like IHOP and Dennys. Can you post pics yet?


----------



## AsyStole (Dec 7, 2014)

455 Punch said:


> I like pictures. That's why I like IHOP and Dennys. Can you post pics yet?


Nope, not yet. I need 30 posts or something before I can post pics or links. Keeps down on the spam I suppose


----------



## 455 Punch (Nov 24, 2013)

OK, for now you and your traveldor are a figment of our imagination.........


----------



## AsyStole (Dec 7, 2014)

Or I'm just a spam bot biding its time


----------



## AsyStole (Dec 7, 2014)

So far so good on the traveldor. Nice and secure and taste great! I may mix things up a bit to fit more and different sizes. Now my next venture is to turn this old wood treasure chest box into a small humidor for the cigarillos. Pics to come as soon as I can post them.


----------



## AsyStole (Dec 7, 2014)

Now that I think of it, I have to check to see what kind of wood this thing is made of. I'm no an expert by any means. I want cedar right?


----------



## sandt38 (Dec 20, 2014)

Spanish Cedar, to be exact.


----------



## AsyStole (Dec 7, 2014)

I doubt this thing is Spanish cedar. Oh well


----------



## sandt38 (Dec 20, 2014)

You can line it with Spanish Cedar planks.


----------



## AsyStole (Dec 7, 2014)

I'll try that. But it's not that big of a deal to use this thing. I just like it


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

AsyStole said:


> I am still in need of an actual humidor but I don't want to skimp. I also don't want to start acquiring too many cigars until I have a place to put them. Anyway, I decided to make myself a travel humidor to hold what I have now and for when I travel.
> 
> I noticed that Cigars International has a Herf-a-dor in several different sizes. I went to one of their locations (only 20minutes away from me) to check them out. They only had larger ones available/on display. Not really a big deal since the concept was the same. Looking at them I figured I could probably make something quite similar. Being that Cabelas is only right up the road from CI, I went to check there (they have a travel humidor as well). I had a gift card that would easily cover the cost, but they don't carry them in the store. Browsing around for things I came across the Pelican cases. I looked at it and realized it was pretty much the exact same thing.
> 
> ...


only time i ever try to make something is if i can do it ceaper and for what the hurf a dors cost it wouldnt be worth it to me but cool idea!


----------



## penna stogey (Apr 23, 2014)

Drymistat - Humidor Humidifer Tubes - Set Your Humidor To 70% Humidity is perfect and cost like 7-8 bucks....Good luck,PS


----------

